

Brain.cards – learn anything on the go - DanLevinschi

brain.cards is a flashcards app that focuses on real-world UX design. This is the closest you can get to real flashcards. Each card is spatially modeled to look like a real one. It has 2 sides and you can write on both. You can flip cards. When you swipe through your cards the app will automatically help you memorize them. It&#x27;s powered by a machine learning algorithm.<p>It is great for people who want a simple tool, to write down the things they want to learn. When you&#x27;re bored, just start swiping through your cards. You&#x27;ll begin memorizing things faster.<p>Android download --&gt; https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;AcWfek
======
DanLevinschi
Android download -->
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.zebry.brai...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.zebry.braincards)

------
DrScump
I think people will feel safer if you direct them to get it via the Play
store, where people can expect it to have been vetted a bit.

Search on "brain.cards" in quotes.

~~~
DanLevinschi
You're right. Thanks, man.

